# Need ideas on how to spruce up my property line



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey guys,

So I'm struggling with ideas on how to hide my unsightly water meter and my cable line that sits right on the property line between me and the neighbor.

I was leaning toward a edging out a bed and putting some medium height bushes and a decorative tree of some sort.
This will hide those items and also breakup the two front yards that, visually, look as though it's one massive front yard and I just do a better job of maintaining my half of it than my neighbor.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

At the base of my house, I have lorapetalems, golden cypress bushes, monkey grass and a couple evergreens.
The tree in my yard is a red maple that is about 2 years old.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

You could do an island there or bring it to the street and have a planted section with flowers and bushes. It'll be a clear divider from the road since your side will start with plants before your grass. As it goes back, the grass section will get wider. You could also plant a tree between the water meter and the road and mulch from the road to the meter, again also putting in small bushes and plants. While I love grass, it's nice to have some trees and plants. Just choose carefully for sizing since it seems most people don't think about the final tree size for some reason. If you plant a maple, I would expect it to be 50-100' tall and probably 30-50' wide at the canopy. Maybe a Japanese maple instead for something smaller? Maybe something like the first pic but in a more triangular shape with only 1 tree.


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

Put an island with ornamental grasses in it and it will cover that right up without limiting access.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

I would do a longer narrow planting bed along the property line. To me, small round islands just around the utility boxes look out of place in the middle of a lot of turf and almost draw your eye to the boxes as much as they hide them. A larger bed with some variety will seem more natural.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Any updates on what you think you are going to do @Romangorilla?


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Romangorilla said:


> So I'm struggling with ideas on how to hide my unsightly water meter and my cable line that sits right on the property line between me and the neighbor.


You may want to reconsider a tree. I did a quick Google search about planting new trees near buried utility lines and I found this;


> Do not plant near underground utility services. Tree roots can grow to interfere with underground pipes, cables and wires. Future repairs to these facilities also could damage the health and beauty of nearby plants and trees, or even require removal.


So maybe call the companies/look it up to see if it is allowed in your area or by the HOA if you have one.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Romangorilla said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I'm struggling with ideas on how to hide my unsightly water meter and my cable line that sits right on the property line between me and the neighbor.
> 
> ...


That looks like its in your neighbors yard.

Pardon my spelling.

Grasses, abelia(kaleidoscope is neat), lorapetulums and sunshine legustrum all do well here and will get plenty big enough. You do need a tree but id put it well within you property line and go for something that matures quickly. Maybe a couple of nice shorter crape mytles


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I hid my cable boxes and transformer with holly bushes.

I cannot see them at all now. And holly bushes are evergreen.

Those things are eyesores. Plant bushes to screen them from sight.

Just be sure to plant outside of easement lines or else be willing to lose the bushes if some utility needs to dig them up.

Islands draw your eye to the problem. Never understood why people highlight the eyesores. Bushes make them invisible....


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks for the input everyone! I really appreciate the feedback.
I like the idea of lorapetalums and crape myrtles. I think if done right, it will look better than what is there now.
I'm now contemplating running some landscaping the whole length of the property line because as @Mr McTurf stated, if I just do an "island" there it will draw more attention to it.
And the pictures don't really do a great job of showing how big of an eye sore that it is. It just looks unfinished, if that makes sense.

But since I'm in the middle of reno in the backyard. This landscaping along the property line will probably take a back seat until spring. Trying to get some fescue to grow in the back so I can have a mullet Property. Short in the front and long in the back.


----------

